# Tachi Palace Fights 7: Deck the Halls



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Tachi Palace Fights 7: Deck the Halls
Date: Dec 02, 2010 
Location: Lemoore, Calif.
Venue: Tachi Palace Hotel and Casino
Broadcast: Free Online at MMAjunkie.com - 8:30 p.m. ET (5:30 p.m. PT local time)










Card:



> * James Irvin vs. Jorge Oliveira
> * Jussier da Silva vs. Danny Martinez
> * Champ Isaac DeJesus vs. Micah Miller (for featherweight title)
> * John Alessio vs. Phil Collins (for vacant welterweight title)
> ...





> Already known on the West Coast as one of mixed martial arts' premier regional organizations, Tachi Palace Fights is ready to take its brand of high-level fighting action to the world.
> 
> With that goal in mind, Tachi Palace Fights officials are happy to announce that the company's upcoming event, "Tachi Palace Fights 7: Deck the Halls," will stream live, in its entirety, free of charge on MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com).
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

hmmm a must win for Irvin imo, interesting to see Jussier da Silva too, maybe he might eye a move up in weight with the WEC/UFC merger news!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

MMAjunkie say the fight card that streams on their site next week has a couple changes, 



> A series of injuries has resulted in some changes to next month's "Tachi Palace Fights 7: Deck the Halls" fight card, which streams live on MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com).
> 
> "The Ultimate Fighter 11" cast member and UFC/IFL vet Seth Baczynski, featherweight prospect Martin Sandoval and WEC/DREAM vet Jimmy Ambriz all now are part of the show.
> 
> ...


Link

not Irvin though thanfully:



> Ten-time UFC veteran James Irvin (15-7) has been down this road before.
> 
> Following a recent three-fight octagon losing streak that included a much-criticized appearance in the middleweight division, Irvin was released from the UFC and is now fighting to earn a return trip to the octagon.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They just announced their next fight card next year. I hope it's online again. For the most part I think this will be a good part of MMA's future!:thumbsup:


----------

